# Deep Tracks - Rod Stewart - "Never A Dull Moment" - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

*Deep Tracks - Rod Stewart - "Never A Dull Moment" - Choose your favourites...*

View attachment 105783


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the artist in question.

Please *choose up to six selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Rod Stewart - "Never A Dull Moment" -

""Never a Dull Moment" is the fourth solo album by rock musician Rod Stewart. It was released in the summer of 1972; that year it became a UK number-one album (for two weeks) and reached number two on the US Album chart. The track "You Wear It Well", co-written by Stewart and classical guitarist Martin Quittenton, was a smash hit (another UK No. 1; in US No. 13), as well as "Twisting the Night Away", a song originally recorded (and written) by Sam Cooke.

Like many of Stewart's albums from the era, Never a Dull Moment features significant musical contributions from the members of the band Faces. Other guest musicians included Ray Jackson of the band Lindisfarne on mandolin, Spike Heatley on upright bass, Gordon Huntley on steel guitar, Dick Powell on violin and Pete Sears on piano and bass.

On the 8-track tape release of the album the song "What Made Milwaukee Famous (Has Made a Loser Out of Me)" was on program 2 following "Twistin' the Night Away", but it was not mentioned in the song listing.

"Angel" is a tribute to, and written by Jimi Hendrix, who had recently died. Hendrix and Ronnie Wood had shared a flat in the late 1960s, and were both at a Soho club on the night he died."

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

"True Blue" -






"Lost Paraguayos" -






"Mama, You Been On My Mind" -






"Italian Girls" -






"Angel" -






"Interludings" -






"You Wear It Well" -






"I'd Rather Go Blind" -






"Twistin' The Night Away" -






"What Made Milwaukee Famous (Has Made a Loser Out of Me) -


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

first album I ever bought.....'You wear it well' remains the standout even today and the cover itself sends me back somewhere else!

(still to this day struggle to understand what happened between this album and the later stuff!)


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

jim prideaux said:


> first album I ever bought.....'You wear it well' remains the standout even today and the cover itself sends me back somewhere else!
> 
> (still to this day struggle to understand what happened between this album and the later stuff!)


Even down to the 'Interlude' in place of 'O Henry', he was reworking the format of Every Picture Tells a story. If this is stuck in a rut I wish he'd stayed there a bit longer. I have been told that including The Faces concert barnstormer, Loosing You, on EPTAS, was the end of the beginning of the end for the group. He was now a bigger as a solo act than they were…and then he met Britt Ekland who at that time was pitching well above his league and his head was turned towards Los Angeles. Completely agree he was much less interesting after this and in fact he has hurt his reputation, with many unaware of the quality of his early output. Very few exceptions to this rule e.g. The Killing of Georgie. But he's gone on to live the life a guy from the Holloway Rd couldn't even imagine.

Two other comments. 
IN David Hepworth's book, '1971' he credits (sorry forgotten man's name) a Daily Mirror Journalist as being the person who suggested new songs to him. Anyone know more about this? Did they fall out (as happened a lot with his acolytes)?

Another being the guitarist Martin Quittenton with whom he wrote 3 tunes (I think Stewart added the lyrics later). Two of them are Maggie May and You Wear it Well. The latter being probably my all time favourite of his. Reputedly Quittenton has enjoyed a long and happy retirement on those royalties. The song was allegedly written about and for a long suffering girlfriend, Dee Harrington. Stewart had been all over the papers with Ekland etc and he used this as his way back into the house that she'd locked him out of while the band were on tour. Soon after he sold the house and moved on.

There's a 4 CD boxed set of outtakes that feature early versions of Maggie May, You wear it well etc with dummy lyrics. Great stuff for fans of the early repertoire.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

Belowpar said:


> Even down to the 'Interlude' in place of 'O Henry', he was reworking the format of Every Picture Tells a story. If this is stuck in a rut I wish he'd stayed there a bit longer. I have been told that including The Faces concert barnstormer, Loosing You, on EPTAS, was the end of the beginning of the end for the group. He was now a bigger as a solo act than they were…and then he met Britt Ekland who at that time was pitching well above his league and his head was turned towards Los Angeles. Completely agree he was much less interesting after this and in fact he has hurt his reputation, with many unaware of the quality of his early output. Very few exceptions to this rule e.g. The Killing of Georgie. But he's gone on to live the life a guy from the Holloway Rd couldn't even imagine.
> 
> Two other comments.
> IN David Hepworth's book, '1971' he credits (sorry forgotten man's name) a Daily Mirror Journalist as being the person who suggested new songs to him. Anyone know more about this? Did they fall out (as happened a lot with his acolytes)?
> ...


Agree wholeheartedly - as I stated in a previous post no one enjoyed being a Rockstar more than Rod Stewart but at some point the "personality" overwhelmed the "performer" and whoever it was that he became bore little to no resemblance to who he once was.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Anyone with a passing interest in the 'evolution' of Rod Stewart since the career high of 'NADM' and EPTAS ( alongside the equally wonderful and perpetually endearing 'Cindy Incidentally') should take a look at todays Daily Mirror where an entire article is based around the cost of elements of Sir Rods current wardrobe !!!

( I was only reading the paper for 'soccer' transfer news before anyone starts)


----------

